# Samsung BluRay: BD-C5500, Any other comparible systems?



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am finally getting my dedicated BluRay player (just sold the PS3)

Found the Samsung: BD-C5500 for $161.00 at OneCall (with free shipping)
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...rs/BD-C5500/XAA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail

Any other systems similar, and in the same price range?

By biggest feature need are:
- Play's BluRay
- Play's Network Content

That is really it, any other suggestions?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Nope, the price looks good (same as Amazon) and I have a Samsung Blu Ray player about 14 months old... very pleased with it.

Larry


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You might also want to check the Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu-Ray Disc Player for $157.01 at Amazon w/free shipping. It's also network ready, Netflix, Amazon, Picasa,Youtube, etc. Does not do Pandora or Blockbuster.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

winston from avs tests blu ray players all the time and I really value his opinion. There's places on his site where you can see actual TEST RESULTS, but my favorite feature of his is his subjective review of each player.

In his OPINION (and it's verified with the deinterlacing tests), the Panny 65 would be the better choice.

You might also consider the Sony BDP-S470, which ranks higher than both of them and can be had for $180 shipped from Electronics Expo via Amazon.

The Samsung is the fastest (as fast as the Oppo), but it's the worst at upscaling SD-DVD's.

Also, check out his Sub $200 round up - scroll down a bit (which is followed by individual reviews)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the link... I just stareted to look at the Sony earlier tody, and now looking at the panny...

I'll check outthe reviews.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the last years Panny BD-60 and as soon as the price drops I'll pick up one of the BD65's for the NetFlix capability. The reason I went with the Panny BD-60 instead of the Samsung 1600 was because it's connected to Panny Plasma and I wanted the integration between the player and the TV over the HDMI cable.

My parents have the Samsung you're looking at and really like it. It's connected to their new 42" Samsung plasma and looks great. Since its Samsung to Samsung over the HDMI cable, the TV auto-recognizes the player and switches the input automatically as soon as you turn it on. Very nice for my non-techie mom and for the grand-kids. They walk up, hit the eject key on the Blu-ray, put in their disc, close the drawer and the rest is auto-magic. My Panny-Panny combo does the same thing.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> winston from avs tests blu ray players all the time and I really value his opinion. There's places on his site where you can see actual TEST RESULTS, but my favorite feature of his is his subjective review of each player.
> 
> In his OPINION (and it's verified with the deinterlacing tests), the Panny 65 would be the better choice.
> 
> ...


Ordered the Sony BDP-S470 the other day when the price dropped. Will let you all know how I like it when it shows up.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Does it support .mkv's?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I am finally getting my dedicated BluRay player (just sold the PS3)
> 
> Found the Samsung: BD-C5500 for $161.00 at OneCall (with free shipping)
> http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/...rs/BD-C5500/XAA/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
> ...


Is there a Blue Ray player that really plays all networked content? Do you mean all media files? Including DVD rips, HD avi files, all formats, and Bit Torrent downloads (legal ones) and everything that my old, old Xbox Media Player can currently do? Man I'd love to retire my old classic Xbox with XBMC installed. I just can't seem to find a device that does it.

Or did I misunderstand you when you said "Plays Networked Content"


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

itzme said:


> Is there a Blue Ray player that really plays all networked content? Do you mean all media files? Including DVD rips, HD avi files, all formats, and Bit Torrent downloads (legal ones) and everything that my old, old Xbox Media Player can currently do? Man I'd love to retire my old classic Xbox with XBMC installed. I just can't seem to find a device that does it.
> 
> Or did I misunderstand you when you said "Plays Networked Content"


Most home video and stuff like that, before I burn to disk.

I ended up ordering the Sony Model BDP-S470
Had good reviews, and was a fair price.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Most home video and stuff like that, before I burn to disk.
> 
> I ended up ordering the Sony Model BDP-S470
> Had good reviews, and was a fair price.


I've read alot of good things on that unit Earl - and would seriously consider it myself (and will) likely this fall when I get another unit.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Earl how are you liking that N470? I'm looking at that or the BD-C5500.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have had the BD-C5500 for about 6 weeks ($159.95 at Costco) and have been quite satisfied. It has handled any formats I have tried and works well with DVDs also (I haven't tried any Blu-ray disks yet). It doesn't do trick play any better than my Directv receivers, however, and for some reason I haven't been able to get it to work with Tversity (format not supported) but it works well with WMP12, Serviio and EyeConnect, as well as Samsung's PC Share Manager.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> Earl how are you liking that N470? I'm looking at that or the BD-C5500.


Still waiting for Delivery, I opped for the free Amazon shipping.


----------

